# Bar rail



## tmaher1961 (Dec 15, 2014)

I am attempting to redo a bar rail in a commercial establishment. I am by no means a wood expert so any help here would be appreciated. 

The situation i have is as follows...the bottom layer of the bar surface is regular plywood. This portion sticks out by approximately 4" from the rest of the bar to create a rail on the inside of the bar. Currently there is a piece of molding(I believe it is 1/4" x 3/4" Oak lattice molding) that is attached to the inside edge of the plywood. At this time it is attached using some small nails or brads. What I want to do is replace what is there and use not only brads/nails but some type of glue or adhesive to create a good seal so that the joint will not deteriorate over time from the abuse of liquids(water, juices, alcohol). Any suggestions on how to approach this project?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Your really not giving us enough info to go on. Can you post a picture of what is there now? Probably the lattice molding that is there now is glued on so that would involve cutting it off. If it is glued to plywood you would end up tearing the veneer off the plywood if you tried to pry it off. Then to apply another piece if there is glue there a wood glue wouldn't adhere to the old glue. It would be necessary to put a new piece on with an epoxy glue.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Steve is right*

IF, the molding is glued and brad nailed, you'll have a tough time of removing it without some damage...unless you just sacrifice a circ saw blade or a sabre saw blade for cutting through the nails. If you were to make a cut 1/8" behind the joint, and cut all along, that would result in a clean surface free from any old glue. The original cut off nails won't bother anything of consequence. Use a straight edge guide to get a straight cut. Hand planing with the old nails in place won't work. :thumbdown:

An epoxy is the best glue to replace the molding, but you'll have to be all setup with either clamps or more brad nails, as it is somewhat quick setting.


----------



## tmaher1961 (Dec 15, 2014)

*bar rail picture*

The molding is not glued. Removing it will not be an issue. I have attached a picture to give you a better idea. I was concerned with using an epoxy adhesive due to the rigidity, but maybe it will not be a problem


----------



## tmaher1961 (Dec 15, 2014)

*bar rail picture*

The molding is on the left side of the picture


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If the molding that is there isn't glued on that is great. You can use an exterior glue like Titebond III and either clamp the new strip on or put in on with brads. The spring clamps that Home Depot sells for a dollar would glue the new strip on very good. The only reason I suggested the epoxy is because I assumed the old piece was glued on and wood glue doesn't adhere very well where another piece has already been glued on. 

After you get the new piece of wood glued on I would recommend stripping and refinishing the rest of the board or maybe the bar. The finish looks pretty bad.


----------

